# Tempestade Subtropical ALPHA (Atlântico 2020 #AL22)



## David sf (18 Set 2020 às 17:25)




----------



## Meninodasnuvens (18 Set 2020 às 17:30)

David sf disse:


>


Mais mais vale tarde do que nunca.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 17:32)

David sf disse:


>


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 17:33)

Tardíssimo tendo em conta a situação e localização atual do sistema, mas não deixa de ser inédito.

Emitidos avisos laranja pelo IPMA também para Coimbra e Leiria.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 17:36)

História!


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2020 às 17:36)

David sf disse:


>



Já não esperava que o fizessem! 

Mais um ano mais um sistema nomeado NHC a fazer-nos uma visita!

Sistema totalmente made in Portugal!


----------



## lserpa (18 Set 2020 às 17:37)

Aqui está:







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (18 Set 2020 às 17:38)

Isto nao é algo histórico? Só podia ser em 2020 claro.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 17:39)

> 915
> WTNT34 KNHC 181633
> TCPAT4
> 
> ...



https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT4+shtml/181633.shtml


----------



## guimeixen (18 Set 2020 às 17:40)

É tão comum que já quase nem aparece no mapa do NHC 






Imagem de radar espetacular


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 17:42)

guimeixen disse:


> É tão comum que já quase nem aparece no mapa do NHC


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2020 às 17:45)

MSantos disse:


> Já não esperava que o fizessem!
> 
> Mais um ano mais um sistema nomeado NHC a fazer-nos uma visita!
> 
> Sistema totalmente made in Portugal!



Porra, ainda não foi desta, que tive o meu furacãozinho.  Mas, pelo menos, acabei por ter sorte, calhou tudo aqui por cima, se morasse em Tavira chorava, assim ainda experimentei qualquer coisa e pareceu-me bem mais violenta que o Vince em 2005. 

Se viesse mais para sul, até águas algarvias era capaz de chegar a cat1, porra ainda não foi desta. mas a esperança está cá.


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2020 às 17:58)

O NHC classificou hoje o invest 99L de* Tempestade Subtropical ALPHA.* Este sistema há vários dias deambulava ao largo da nossa costa acabou hoje, mesmo contra todas as espectativas de ser nomeado pelo NHC. Pelo facto de já não haver mais letras para este ano o sistema recebeu a designação de ALPHA, primeira letra do alfabeto grego. 

Não se prevê que este sistema tenha uma vida muito longa, já que deverá fazer landfall em Portugal algures entre Peniche e Aveiro.

Deixo aqui o 1º aviso emitido pelo NHC para este sistema:



> 915
> WTNT34 KNHC 181633
> TCPAT4
> 
> ...



Para mais informações: NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 18:03)

É - PI - CO


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2020 às 18:05)

*Informação do IPMA*

Informação especial

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2020-09-18 16:47:00* e *2020-09-18 23:59:00*
_Assunto:_ *Ciclone subtropical Alpha *

A depressão centrada junto à costa do distrito de Leiria, ganhou características subtropicais durante a tarde, revelando uma estrutura organizada nas imagens de satélite. O NHC contatou o IPMA no sentido de ser feita uma avaliação conjunta da situação, tendo-se optado por nomear o ciclone. Esse ciclone foi nomeado de Alpha. Segundo as projeções dos diferentes modelos, após a entrada em terra, o Alpha deverá perder rapidamente intensidade. 

Com a aproximação da depressão à costa foi possível monitorizar o ciclone com o auxílio do sistema de radar, sendo possível identificar ventos de intensidade muito elevada em altitude, mas relativamente próximo da superfície. Tendo em conta os elementos disponíveis no momento, foi decidido elevar o nível de aviso para laranja os avisos de vento, precipitação e trovoada nos distritos diretamente afetados, Leiria e Coimbra. 

Tendo em conta o agravar da situação meteorológica, recomenda-se o acompanhamento da previsão e avisos meteorológicos ao longo das próximas horas, consultando: 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/ 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/ 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão para a navegação marítima consultar: 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/ 

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## TxMxR (18 Set 2020 às 18:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se viesse mais para sul, até águas algarvias era capaz de chegar a cat1, porra ainda não foi desta. mas a esperança está cá.



Não digas isso que um dia acontece mesmo e depois já não tem tanta piada 

O que está a ser é o ideal, nada demasiado dramático, é tropical na mesma e tivemos direito a estrear o alfabeto grego e tudo  (este ano)


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 18:09)

Está a querer fechar o olho antes de fazer landfall:


----------



## marcoacmaia (18 Set 2020 às 18:44)

Landfall : Nazaré -Pataias/Vieira de Leira- Figueira da Foz, não?


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 19:17)




----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2020 às 19:47)

Vento médio de *71,6km/h* na EMA de São Pedro de Moel, entre as 17h50 e as 18h UTC.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 19:49)




----------



## cardu (18 Set 2020 às 19:52)

Vou ter que avisar minha família de Arganil para se prepararem para rajadas de 140 kmh


----------



## Revenge (18 Set 2020 às 19:58)




----------



## Thomar (18 Set 2020 às 20:00)

cardu disse:


> Vou ter que avisar minha família de Arganil *para se prepararem para rajadas de 140 kmh*


 Aonde é que viste essas previsões?


----------



## João Pedro (18 Set 2020 às 20:03)




----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2020 às 20:05)

cardu disse:


> Vou ter que avisar minha família de Arganil para se prepararem para rajadas de 140 kmh



Por favor, vamos deixar alarmismos de lado!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Set 2020 às 20:09)

https://go.nasa.gov/2ZLxms8


----------



## Toby (18 Set 2020 às 20:11)

AnDré disse:


> Vento médio de *71,6km/h* na EMA de São Pedro de Moel, entre as 17h50 e as 18h UTC.


----------



## Toby (18 Set 2020 às 20:50)

cardu disse:


> É até digo mais, ipma é função pública, logo, temos que analisar previsões externas e fidedignas.
> 
> Ipma esteve a espera no national hurricane center para emitir alertas laranjas para Leiria e Coimbra.
> 
> Uma vergonha.



Sorry, mas o episódio de hoje é muito mundano em termos de vento e chuva. É o fenómeno que é peculiar e raro na Europa.


----------



## Thomar (18 Set 2020 às 20:52)

cardu disse:


> Quais alarmismos porra.
> 
> *Hoje tivemos tornados em Beja e perto de Setúbal.
> 
> ...





cardu disse:


> É até digo mais, ipma é função pública, logo, temos que analisar previsões externas e fidedignas.
> 
> Ipma esteve a espera no national hurricane center para emitir alertas laranjas para Leiria e Coimbra.
> 
> Uma vergonha.



Continua então a seguir as previsões no facebucas... 

Continuas a não responder ao que te foi perguntado, onde é que viste previsões de rajadas de 140km/h para a zona de Arganil? Foi no Facebucas??? Deve ter sido...


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2020 às 20:54)

> Moderate-to-deep convection has persisted near the center since last night, scatterometer data shows a closed 40-kt low, and radar images from Portugal show a definite organized convective pattern. While the system is still in the cyclonic envelope of the large extratropical low and likely neutral- or cold-core, it has developed enough tropical characteristics to be considered a subtropical storm. The initial intensity is set to 45 kt in accordance with the scatterometer data, assuming some undersampling for this small system.



Se o deslocamento tivesse sido mais rápido, se calhar não teria sido nomeada.


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2020 às 21:01)

cardu disse:


> É até digo mais, IPMA é função pública, logo, temos que analisar previsões externas e fidedignas.
> 
> IPMA esteve a espera no national hurricane center para emitir alertas laranjas para Leiria e Coimbra.
> 
> Uma vergonha.



O mais provável?

O IPMA partilhou (mais) dados de radar com o NHC e com isso adveio a nomeação do ciclone.

O NHC é também função pública. Não percebi a frase.

Se calhar o IPMA nem sabia muito bem o local do _landfall_. Daí o aviso tardio


----------



## cardu (18 Set 2020 às 21:19)

Muito bom.
Já sabia que as minhas mensagens iam ser apagadas.
Isto não fica assim, o tempo da PIDE já acabou.
Vou contactar as entidades competentes para encerrar este site.
Cumprimentos

Acabei de falar com meu pai,
Rajadas forte e telhas a voar.
Fechem a minha conta que depois eu trato do vosso site.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## marcoacmaia (18 Set 2020 às 22:19)

É ao National Hurricane Center - NHC que compete a monitorização de fenómenos deste tipo. Hoje, ontem, sempre.

É pedido ao IPMA que, em conformidade, siga as indicações sobre a gestão de monitorização em matéria de sistemas tropiciais, o que não invalida que o mesmo NHC esteja disposto e está a partilhar essa gestão com o IPMA, mesmo que seja mandatado para isso pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial, o que aconteceu, já que: "A depressão centrada junto à costa do distrito de Leiria, ganhou características subtropicais durante a tarde, revelando uma estrutura organizada nas imagens de satélite. O NHC contatou o IPMA no sentido de ser feita uma avaliação conjunta da situação, tendo-se optado por nomear o ciclone. Esse ciclone foi nomeado de Alpha. Segundo as projeções dos diferentes modelos, após a entrada em terra, o Alpha deverá perder rapidamente intensidade."

Logo, toda a gestão sobre qualquer sistema com características tropicais é tratado segundo parâmetros enraizados pelas várias agências meteo, dos vários países. Num momento histórico, porque o é, também importa revelar a importância dos sistemas de radar IPMA - em particular o de Coruche e de Arouca, que se revelaram extremamente úteis, não só para as instituições IPMA e NHC/NWS/NOAA, como também para todos aqueles que estiveram a par e passo, a acompanhar a entrada em terra - landfall - deste sistema subtropical, pelo que deixo aqui um testemunho para recordar, mais tarde:


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2020 às 01:16)

Em vez de seguir segundo a trajectória prevista pelo NHC, pelo corredor da Beira Alta a noroeste da Serra da Estrela, Alpha derivou para Sul e meteu-se com a Estrela.
Resultado: a circulação está parcialmente desfeita e parece que a sua curta vida fica por aqui. Veremos se ainda recupera do embate.


----------



## TxMxR (19 Set 2020 às 03:48)

cardu disse:


> Muito bom.
> Já sabia que as minhas mensagens iam ser apagadas.
> Isto não fica assim, o tempo da PIDE já acabou.
> Vou contactar as entidades competentes para encerrar este site.
> ...




O tempo da PIDE já acabou efectivamente, mas como este site tem dono, é privado, fazem, deixam fazer, dizem, deixam dizer e admitem aquilo, e quem, muito bem entenderem. Enquanto não for quebrada nenhuma lei nem nenhum direito for infrigido, num estado livre como o nosso, que ainda vai sendo, ninguém tem a legitimidade de impor qualquer tipo de restrição à autoridade do dito site, entenda-se, moderadores e administradores, nem de fazer cessar a atividade do mesmo.

E não, não foi infringido nenhum direito, não tens tu, nem ninguém aqui a não ser a administração, direito à liberdade de expressão.

Alguma dúvida que tenhas em relação a esse ponto, ou outros, todas as páginas no fundo têm um link que te leva às "Condições de Utilização", que podes e deves ler.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2020 às 05:33)

Na página do OBSERVAR do IPMA há um relato (sem imagens) do início do tornado de Setúbal, ainda sobre o estuário do Sado, observação feita cerca das 9h00. O vídeo do tornado já em terra foi feito às 9h19.

Fica aqui a vida completa da Tempestade Sub-Tropical Alpha, que não resistiu ao embate na Cordilheira Central na zona Açor/Estrela, perdendo a sua identidade a partir desse momento, cerca da 1h de hoje (0h utc):

Radar de Arouca, FHD 1080

Último Aviso (#3) do NHC:







Por curiosidade, Alpha foi assim chamada porque a lista de nomes para a corrente temporada de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico já estava esgotada. E já se seguiu a Beta... será o alfabeto grego suficiente para este ano?

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/archive/2020/


----------



## Toby (19 Set 2020 às 07:37)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Set 2020 às 09:11)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Set 2020 às 09:25)

*Resumo 18-09-2020

107,6km/h - Penela / Serra do Espinhal (CIM)
101,5km/h* - São Pedro de Moel
*100,8km/h* - Soure (CIM)

Descartei aqueles 201,2km/h na estação de Monção, Valinha.
*





50,1mm *- Penhas Douradas
*37,1mm *- Olhão, EPPO
*34,1mm *- Góis / Quinta da Ribeira (CIM)
*31,4mm *- Penacova / Hombres (CIM)
*



*


----------



## Revenge (19 Set 2020 às 13:24)

cardu disse:


> Muito bom.
> Já sabia que as minhas mensagens iam ser apagadas.
> Isto não fica assim, o tempo da PIDE já acabou.
> Vou contactar as entidades competentes para encerrar este site.
> ...



Espero sinceramente que a Administração apague todos os teus posts e de seguida apague a tua conta. 

Podes correr, saltar, gritar, fazer o que quiseres. Não consegues tocar neste site. Adeus.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Set 2020 às 15:07)

Bons dias.

Alguém consegue explicar as condições que facilitaram a formação desta tempestade subtropical ao largo da costa portuguesa?

Pelo que vejo a temperatura da água do mar junto á nossa costa para Setembro está dentro da média, daí surgir esta dúvida visto que ao contrário do Ophelia e Leslie não foi um sistema que foi simplesmente arrastado para cá.


----------



## Mr.Jet (19 Set 2020 às 19:15)

Para recordação


----------



## Açor (19 Set 2020 às 20:14)

TxMxR disse:


> O tempo da PIDE já acabou efectivamente, mas como este site tem dono, é privado, fazem, deixam fazer, dizem, deixam dizer e admitem aquilo, e quem, muito bem entenderem. Enquanto não for quebrada nenhuma lei nem nenhum direito for infrigido, num estado livre como o nosso, que ainda vai sendo, ninguém tem a legitimidade de impor qualquer tipo de restrição à autoridade do dito site, entenda-se, moderadores e administradores, nem de fazer cessar a atividade do mesmo.
> 
> E não, não foi infringido nenhum direito, não tens tu, nem ninguém aqui a não ser a administração, direito à liberdade de expressão.
> 
> Alguma dúvida que tenhas em relação a esse ponto, ou outros, todas as páginas no fundo têm um link que te leva às "Condições de Utilização", que podes e deves ler.



Subscrevo na íntegra tudo, sem tirar nem pôr!!!
Atrás de um teclado são todos heróis!!!


----------



## Açor (19 Set 2020 às 20:24)

Ou melhor, atrás de um teclado são todos especialistas..
É uma pena tanto conhecimento debitado em fóruns.. Eu no lugar de alguns já estava a trabalhar no NHC...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Set 2020 às 21:24)

cardu disse:


> Muito bom.
> Já sabia que as minhas mensagens iam ser apagadas.
> Isto não fica assim, o tempo da PIDE já acabou.
> Vou contactar as entidades competentes para encerrar este site.
> ...



Isto é bem capaz de ser a coisa mais engraçada que li aqui nos últimos tempos. 

"Vou contactar as entidades competentes para encerrar este site."


----------



## TxMxR (19 Set 2020 às 21:55)

Não sei se já foi aqui mencionado mas não me parece, houve uma vítima mortal em Espanha associada a um evento de vento forte duma linha de instabilidade ontem.


Edit: essa linha de instabilidade sendo naturalmente associada à subtropicalidade deste sistema.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Set 2020 às 22:41)

História meteorológica e recordes relacionados com a TS Alpha:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subtropical_Storm_Alpha_(2020)


----------



## bluejay (22 Set 2020 às 17:18)

Mais um vídeo do tornado de Palmela via Reddit:
https://www.reddit.com/r/portugal/comments/ixnpvg/devem_ter_ouvido_que_na_semana_passada_houve_um/


----------

